# Lie Low VPN and IPVanish VPN app. For what reason would YOU need it?



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

I just found out that my (still) husband purchased an app for his phone (IPVanish VPN) and he also purchased an "adult premium pack "Lie Low VPN". Both is supposed to hide your online activities?

So with this information....is it possible that he was able to avoid login informations on his old fb account? Is this how it works? Can't fb track your location and logins when you use these apps or programs?




This man is such a damn liar! And he was trying to let me look like a complete crazy idiot. what other reason you need these apps or programs for??


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

A VPN is a virtual private network. So “Lie Low” and “IPVanish” are just the company names of the places where he got VPN access. 

A VPN essentially is like any internet access provider (think Comcast) BUT they keep your info such as your IP private. You can get around firewalls or site blocks...and anything you send or receive is encrypted. 

So since I don’t know the history, I cannot tell you WHY he might need a VPN, but usually it’s so you can browse the internet anonymously, get around some block at work, or hide your activities online. 

Does that help?


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

Affaircare said:


> A VPN is a virtual private network. So “Lie Low” and “IPVanish” are just the company names of the places where he got VPN access.
> 
> A VPN essentially is like any internet access provider (think Comcast) BUT they keep your info such as your IP private. You can get around firewalls or site blocks...and anything you send or receive is encrypted.
> 
> ...


Thank you. yes, I still need clarification on the fb login fingerprints. because this is ONE of the reasons why we live separated now (inside our home).

this would make sense at work since they block mostly websites. but it would also make sense for the use of porn, right?


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

SA2017 said:


> I just found out that my (still) husband purchased an app for his phone (IPVanish VPN) and he also purchased an "adult premium pack "Lie Low VPN". Both is supposed to hide your online activities?
> 
> So with this information....is it possible that he was able to avoid login informations on his old fb account? Is this how it works? Can't fb track your location and logins when you use these apps or programs?
> 
> ...


SA, what is it you are trying to accomplish at this point? Not saying that in a derogatory manner, just really trying to figure out how we can help with what you want to do? 

With his past, with his confirmed wrongdoings, I think we already know what he is doing with items like this. I mean could it get any more blatant with the name of the VPN he picked. There are valid reasons to use VPNs, I use them so I can connect to the servers I need to manage here at work, from home. There are a dozen VPN clients out there that are highly recommended and would be used for the legit purposes. Never have I heard of these branded VPNs before. They sound like they have been white labeled from websites that specialize in exactly what your husband is trying to do.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

A VPN hides your network activity from some types of network monitoring, but doesn't itself hide activity on the connected computer. It doesn't change histories etc.

Unless you are using fairly high tech tools to monitor his internet use, I don't see how a VPN makes a difference. 

People use VPNs for everything from a purely political desire to not be tracked by the government, to facilitating illegal activities. 

If he just wants to hide facebook logins, private browsing mode will do that.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

i have used IPvanish before. its just a run of the mill VPN. i use a different one now, but i think IPvanish cost about 10 dollars a month when i was using it. i looked up "lie low", and it seems to be a cheaper option, 5 bucks a month for a single device. 

i use a VPN any time i am in a questionable foreign country and anyone wants to video chat with me.


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

stillfightingforus said:


> SA, what is it you are trying to accomplish at this point? Not saying that in a derogatory manner, just really trying to figure out how we can help with what you want to do?
> 
> With his past, with his confirmed wrongdoings, I think we already know what he is doing with items like this. I mean could it get any more blatant with the name of the VPN he picked. There are valid reasons to use VPNs, I use them so I can connect to the servers I need to manage here at work, from home. There are a dozen VPN clients out there that are highly recommended and would be used for the legit purposes. Never have I heard of these branded VPNs before. They sound like they have been white labeled from websites that specialize in exactly what your husband is trying to do.


Just trying to keep my sanity. He planted so much doubt in my "gut feeling" that I barely know if I am "just" acting crazy or I am totally right. I may just go crazy here, I don't know.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Generally speaking, VPN connectivity is used to connect a client (i.e. smartphone, tablet, computer, etc) — or even an entire network — to an external network. This is typically done over the Internet.

More specifically, VPN technology is typically used to either a) bridge two or more networks for the purposes of persistent interconnectvity (i.e. connecting customer and vendor networks so that the vendor can readily provide support), b) to connect a client device to an external network for work purposes (I do this to connect to my employer’s network when working from home) , or c) to obscure online activity on a client device in such a way that anyone on another client device connected to the same network won’t be able to “spy” on said activity — someone might do this if connected to an open (i.e. unencrypted) WiFi network in a Starbucks or similar locale *OR* _if browsing inappropriate content on a monitored network._

In other words, your husband might be browsing porn — or other inappropriate content — at work.


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

As'laDain said:


> i have used IPvanish before. its just a run of the mill VPN. i use a different one now, but i think IPvanish cost about 10 dollars a month when i was using it. i looked up "lie low", and it seems to be a cheaper option, 5 bucks a month for a single device.
> 
> i use a VPN any time i am in a questionable foreign country and anyone wants to video chat with me.



he purchased both of them. I am stunned that we have that much money to spend on nonsense! He also spend a lot of money on his basketball games (card game app).


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> Generally speaking, VPN connectivity is used to connect a client (i.e. smartphone, tablet, computer, etc) — or even an entire network — to an external network. This is typically done over the Internet.
> 
> More specifically, VPN technology is typically used to either a) bridge two or more networks for the purposes of persistent interconnectvity (i.e. connecting customer and vendor networks so that the vendor can readily provide support), b) to connect a client device to an external network for work purposes (I do this to connect to my employer’s network when working from home) , or c) to obscure online activity on a client device in such a way that anyone on another client device connected to the same network won’t be able to “spy” on said activity — someone might do this if connected to an open (i.e. unencrypted) WiFi network in a Starbucks or similar locale *OR* _if browsing inappropriate content on a monitored network._
> 
> In other words, your husband might be browsing porn — or other inappropriate content — at work.



ok, it's probably porn. 

So it is possible that he spys on me too since we all connected on the same WIFI network?


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

SA2017 said:


> he purchased both of them. I am stunned that we have that much money to spend on nonsense! He also spend a lot of money on his basketball games (card game app).


im not sure why he would want two different VPN services, unless he got the second because he was trying to use another device with it. it has been a couple years since i used IPvanish, but i think i only paid for a plan that allowed me to use it with two devices. how many devices does he have?


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

uhtred said:


> A VPN hides your network activity from some types of network monitoring, but doesn't itself hide activity on the connected computer. It doesn't change histories etc.
> 
> Unless you are using fairly high tech tools to monitor his internet use, I don't see how a VPN makes a difference.
> 
> ...



I don't mean the fb logins in the browser history. I mean the login and location fingerprints in the fb activity. FB has their own corner that saves your login locations, type of devices and your activity. But it was empty. So I wonder if such IP vanish app can avoid these information to get saved on fb.


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

As'laDain said:


> im not sure why he would want two different VPN services, unless he got the second because he was trying to use another device with it. it has been a couple years since i used IPvanish, but i think i only paid for a plan that allowed me to use it with two devices. how many devices does he have?



he has one government desktop (at work), 1 cellphone, 1 laptop which I use, 1 private desktop and that's all I know of so far.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

A VPN doesn't really "hide" that kind of stuff the way you are thinking. I used to use a VPN because I had idiot stalkers. I don't anymore because I'm cheap and at this point they can just come at me bro lol

Given your H's history, however, I'd bet he is trying to get around blocks or hide his activity or IP address.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

SA2017 said:


> I just found out that my (still) husband purchased an app for his phone (IPVanish VPN) and he also purchased an "adult premium pack "Lie Low VPN". Both is supposed to hide your online activities?
> 
> So with this information....is it possible that he was able to avoid login informations on his old fb account? Is this how it works? Can't fb track your location and logins when you use these apps or programs?
> 
> ...


The most legit reason I can see for it would be to circumvent sports blackouts and foreign TV blocking. More shady would be hiding stuff from you maybe. The worse would be illegal porn or dark web stuff.

Given what you have said I would run, and run fast. Separate your money at least.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

SA2017 said:


> he has one government desktop (at work), 1 cellphone, 1 laptop which I use, 1 private desktop and that's all I know of so far.


most likely going to be his own private devices that he would use. putting software for personal, unofficial use on government computers is very much frowned upon. well, at least it is in my corner of the world. 

my guess is that he is probably just trying to look at porn.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

@SA2017, 

I am not sure if this is helpful, but I work remotely doing virtual IT and support from home. So when I call into work, in order to log onto the work network, we use a VPN. It's for business purposes, and the goal or reasoning behind it is that there is confidential work-stuff that we don't want people to accidentally find online and be able to access it. Make sense? The confidential work-stuff is behind a VPN that essentially hides it so only people who are supposed to see it...can see it. 

On a personal level, I've used TOR, which is a way to hide your IP, and that one bounces from my provider to about 3-4 others just so you can't be followed and your IP can't be traced...BUT many sites restrict or refuse TOR users and thus using one is not always an easy way to browse around. 

Just giving it a guess, if he's using a personal VPN, I'd say don't jump to conclusions necessarily--it's not a smoking gun--but chances are that he's trying to hide something from someone. Can't tell what exactly, and even guessing would be an assumption. Still, VPNs usually are to get around a filter, hide IP, or encrypt something...so you at least know there is some hiding going on, and not transparency.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

SA2017 said:


> ok, it's probably porn.
> 
> So it is possible that he spys on me too since we all connected on the same WIFI network?


Eh... I couldn’t say.

I mean it’s _possible_, but unless he’s pretty tech savvy I tend to doubt it.

It’s worth noting, by the way, that some people use VPNs in order to obscure their online activity from their own ISPs so that information regarding their browsing habits can’t be sold to third parties. In fact, ever since the FCC started chipping away at Net Neutrality (and with it, online privacy rights), more and more people are using VPNs for this exact purpose.

Given your husband’s history, though, I’d imagine that he’s likely either using porn or engaged in other inappropriate activity online, and probably at work (or while on some other monitored network).


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> some people use VPNs in order to obscure their online activity from their own ISPs


Bingo. Probably the number one reason people use VPN's is to prevent their ISP from identifying them to the original producer of pirated media. That way they can safely download movies, premium TV shows (Westworld, Game of Thrones) music, software or porn from a torrent site. Otherwise these companies, especially HBO, Showtime, and the movie/music producers will eventually ID you - with the assistance of your ISP.

Or so I've been told.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

SA2017 said:


> I just found out that my (still) husband purchased an app for his phone (IPVanish VPN) and he also purchased an "adult premium pack "Lie Low VPN". Both is supposed to hide your online activities?
> 
> So with this information....is it possible that he was able to avoid login informations on his old fb account? Is this how it works? Can't fb track your location and logins when you use these apps or programs?
> 
> ...


Can you tell us why you don't leave?


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

badmemory said:


> Bingo. Probably the number one reason people use VPN's is to prevent their ISP from identifying them to the original producer of pirated media. That way they can safely download movies, premium TV shows (Westworld, Game of Thrones) music, software or porn from a torrent site. Otherwise these companies, especially HBO, Showtime, and the movie/music producers will eventually ID you - with the assistance of your ISP.
> 
> Or so I've been told.



well yes, he do download movies and songs and shows. maybe he wants to cover all that fishy activity he is doing which includes porn as well.


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

DustyDog said:


> Can you tell us why you don't leave?


because we can't afford it. and I don't want to pull the kids though this. They can't handle this right now. this would be my second divorce and third failed relationship...I want to wait until the kids are much older.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

SA2017 said:


> because we can't afford it. and I don't want to pull the kids though this. They can't handle this right now. this would be my second divorce and third failed relationship...I want to wait until the kids are much older.


You know what, I understand, I really do. But think about this, at some point you deserve to be happy. 

Do your best to save money and get yourself in a position to leave. I have been I that position before, and good grief it made me miserable. 

I would not wish it on my worst enemy. 

Please try to get out ASAP...


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

SA2017 said:


> well yes, he do download movies and songs and shows. maybe he wants to cover all that fishy activity he is doing which includes porn as well.


If that's the case, it's more likely he's using a VPN to avoid being prosecuted for illegal downloading, than for cheating on you. Millions of people do the same thing.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> *OR* _if browsing inappropriate content on a monitored network._
> 
> In other words, your husband might be browsing porn — or other inappropriate content — at work.


My employer blocks nearly every website on the company network. Now this wifi is provided for flight crew in various crew lounges at airports around the system so that when we get 3 hours of "airport appreciation" time between flights we can get on a secure network for things like banking and personal email. They block my favorite guitar forum and a motorcycle forum. And TAM.

Anyhow, a VPN gets around those censors.

The VPN is also good for security on unsecured networks like hotel wifi, though I'd never do anything at all sensitive on a hotel system even with a VPN.

And as you say it also facilitates things like porn if that is what someone wants to do. Like any tool, there are good and bad uses.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

SA2017 said:


> well yes, he do download movies and songs and shows. maybe he wants to cover all that fishy activity he is doing which includes porn as well.





badmemory said:


> If that's the case, it's more likely he's using a VPN to avoid being prosecuted for illegal downloading, than for cheating on you. Millions of people do the same thing.


 Odds are really good it is this^. There are law offices that do nothing but search for ISPs downloading copyrighted material and try to make the downloader pay a use fee with a threat of prosecution. A VPN keeps the downloader from being traced.


----------



## tom72 (Nov 4, 2017)

VPN will only mask your internet outgoing IP as well as encrypt any traffic. It won't delete browser histories, cookies etc

I cannot see any use for using a VPN other then torrents, videos for specific countries, secure and sensitive information in unsecure networks. Also to connect to work from home

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

I often thought about using a VPN because of all the companies that track my every move on the internet. Right now 14 different companies are tracking my every move on the Internet. I have had as high as 36 different companies tracking me just looking on eBay or Amazon. Google, Twitter, and Facebook always track me and I don't have an account with any of them.

Selling a person's internet habits is why some things on the Internet are free. Almost everything you do on the Internet and on your cell phone is recorded and tracked by someone and most likely by several organizations. It is an invasion of privacy.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Does he use torrent sites for downloading music/movies? Switch to newsgroups


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

badmemory said:


> If that's the case, it's more likely he's using a VPN to avoid being prosecuted for illegal downloading, than for cheating on you. Millions of people do the same thing.


Yeah.

I'm _sure_ that's what he's doing - downloading bootleg movies, games and show tunes, and THAT'S why he* secretly* paid for these VPNs and didn't tell his wife.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

According to Eric: In the UK, all the major ISPs are required by law to block access to the torrent websites. Buying a VPN subscription to access the torrent sites is much cheaper than a Netflix account and gives you access to a much wider variety of media with complete disregard to political boundaries. 
VPN also allows Eric to appear to be in another country. This is useful in buying software since it considerably cheaper to buy many products in the US since typically a price in US$ has the same numeric value as it is in UK£ despite the exchange rate values the UK£ higher. In cases, products are simply not available outside of the US.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

I've heard of both. You get to know about these things when you need to hire PI's occasionally to track suspected cheating spouses as part of a divorce case. Anyway, those types of apps are used by cheaters, drug dealers, and kiddie porn fans. Which one is your hubby?


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

VermiciousKnid said:


> I've heard of both. You get to know about these things when you need to hire PI's occasionally to track suspected cheating spouses as part of a divorce case. Anyway, *those types of apps are used by cheaters, drug dealers, and kiddie porn fans. Which one is your hubby?*


thats like saying that computers are the kinds of devices used by cheaters, drug dealers, and kiddie porn fans. which one are you?


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

As'laDain said:


> thats like saying that computers are the kinds of devices used by cheaters, drug dealers, and kiddie porn fans. which one are you?


No, not really. Those particular apps are not used by anyone I know. They're not used by government agencies because they use even better apps. Those are used by cheaters, drug dealers, and kiddie porn collectors. People that aren't very tech savvy but want to hide their phone's online activities. Computers have many purposes, most of which are very positive purposes. The apps listed here have only one purpose and what law enforcement has found is they are used by cheaters, drug dealers, and pedophiles.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

VermiciousKnid said:


> No, not really. Those particular apps are not used by anyone I know. They're not used by government agencies because they use even better apps. Those are used by cheaters, drug dealers, and kiddie porn collectors. People that aren't very tech savvy but want to hide their phone's online activities. Computers have many purposes, most of which are very positive purposes. The apps listed here have only one purpose and what law enforcement has found is they are used by cheaters, drug dealers, and pedophiles.


Im sure law enforcement has also found that guns are used for armed robbery, but most people who have them never commit armed robbery.

I use them all the time, and i know a LOT of people who use them, and none of them are drug dealers or pedophiles. Some of them are cheaters, but the few that were did not use a VPN to cheat.

The vast majority of people use them for fairly benign purposes, like maintaining privacy or bypassing censorship. To go straight to the conclusion that anyone using them must be using them to cheat, deal drugs, or trade child porn is pretty narrow minded.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

VermiciousKnid said:


> I've heard of both. You get to know about these things when you need to hire PI's occasionally to track suspected cheating spouses as part of a divorce case. Anyway, those types of apps are used by cheaters, drug dealers, and kiddie porn fans. Which one is your hubby?


They are also sometimes used by normal people trying to get away from bizarre stalkers with a vigilante complex who don't care that their behaviors might be frowned upon by their state association.

In other words, some of us have used them to try to hide from crazy idiots.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

personofinterest said:


> They are also sometimes used by normal people trying to get away from bizarre stalkers with a vigilante complex who don't care that their behaviors might be frowned upon by their state association.
> 
> In other words, some of us have used them to try to hide from crazy idiots.


There are exceptions to every norm, that's true. With regard to these types of apps the norm is cheaters, drug dealers, and pedophiles. It's like the dark web. We all know there could be legit things there, and there are, but the norm is illegal drugs and child porn. Those are the overwhelming uses of the dark web.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

As'laDain said:


> Im sure law enforcement has also found that guns are used for armed robbery, but most people who have them never commit armed robbery.
> 
> I use them all the time, and i know a LOT of people who use them, and none of them are drug dealers or pedophiles. Some of them are cheaters, but the few that were did not use a VPN to cheat.
> 
> The vast majority of people use them for fairly benign purposes, like maintaining privacy or bypassing censorship. To go straight to the conclusion that anyone using them must be using them to cheat, deal drugs, or trade child porn is pretty narrow minded.


Yes there are exceptions to every norm but the norm for these types of apps are cheaters, drug dealers, and pedophiles.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

VermiciousKnid said:


> There are exceptions to every norm, that's true. With regard to these types of apps the norm is cheaters, drug dealers, and pedophiles. It's like the dark web. We all know there could be legit things there, and there are, but the norm is illegal drugs and child porn. * Those are the overwhelming uses of the dark web.*


Exactly. Ironically, my stalker was a champion of the dark web for certain uses. Creepy guy....

Yep, for the most part, there isn't a rel mainstream type need for these things.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

VermiciousKnid said:


> Yes there are exceptions to every norm but the norm for these types of apps are cheaters, drug dealers, and pedophiles.


except that for VPN's, cheaters, drug dealers, and pedophiles is NOT the norm. they are the exception. 

even among the dark web, which i also go on all the time, most users are just curious people who want to remain anonymous. the drug dealers and pedophiles use bitcoin wallets, often multiple bitcoin wallets, to transfer funds anonymously. there are less than 30 million bitcoin wallets with enough bitcoin to maintain a wallet in them, and they are most popular in countries with the most capital controls. block chaining and cryptocurrencies are more broadly understood today than they were several years ago, and it is much easier to trace those transactions than anyone originally thought, but that doesnt stop the non drug related transactions. its current value is a testament its popularity for avoiding processing fees and capital controls, so the greater risk of getting caught dealing drugs did next to nothing to stop its popularity. 

and then there is the TOR browser. with about a 100,000 downloads every day, there simply aren't enough bitcoin wallets to claim that a majority of people who use TOR are dealing drugs or doing something illegal, considering that most of the dark web markets trade in bitcoin. more people download TOR every year than all of the bitcoin wallets that have ever existed. most people just download the browser to use it like a VPN, or because they are curious about onion sites. 

so yea, drug dealing and child porn is NOT the norm. VPN's and TOR may be the primary tools used by drug dealers and pedophiles, but most people who use them are not drug dealers or pedophiles. and as for cheating, neither VPN's nor onion browsers really help much with that. 

the most likely answer is that someone downloading them is simply trying to bypass blocks and censorship, and to maintain anonymity.


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

I used TOR in the past but found it to be too slow. I know from research that IPvanish is a vpn that doesn't track usage. Using a VPN hides your IP address but most of the VPN companies themselves track what sites you are visiting. IPvanish doesn't do that. People who use KODI recommend it for that reason.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

SA2017 said:


> because we can't afford it. and I don't want to pull the kids though this. They can't handle this right now. this would be my second divorce and third failed relationship...I want to wait until the kids are much older.


I've now gone through two major relationship break-ups in which I could not see any way that I would survive financially. In both cases, I not only survived, but have done MUCH better with the stress gone. I would recommend against using money as an excuse.

And, hate to be the first to tell you - but the kid are already in it. There is no way that a relationsihp can be as dysfunctional as yours without negatively affecting the kids.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

there are perfectly valid reasons for using a VPN. they are very hard to hack, for instance. So it is wanted to access my bank records or stock trading account, and i was at some public WiFi location, i would be very much at risk.
But if i used that same public WiFi, and used a VPN to connect to my bank or stock platform....it would be much more safer.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

Tons of people are hopping onto vpns for everything from getting better access to netflix movies, (singapore's selection is so much better than the USA's) torrenting, enabling your phone to look at sports sites while on the work network. Tons of reasons however what a vpn does not do is cover up things on the actual phone. So if your guy is tech savvy then the likely hood he did it to hide is low because vpn's don't HIDE on the actual device that is doing the browsing. Now if your guys is not tech savy then he may think he can now freely and openly talk to the object of the affair. However the only backstory you have given is he has a vpn. 

You are in a bad marriage. It may suck but don't make it worse. But you have a choice to make do you want to be in the marriage or not. If you do then either focus on finding the truth quietly. Don't jump to conclusions, dont make assumptions find truth and go from there. While you do that stop worrying about your significant other emotionally that is and focus on yourself. Go do something because the worst thing you can do at this point is get wholly obessed.


----------

